# Donkey or Mule?



## TheSwindler (Aug 20, 2019)

Is this a donkey or mule?


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 20, 2019)

With ears that long, I'm inclined to think donkey, but a better look at his tail would help. Donkeys have tails like cows, while mules have tails more like horses.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 20, 2019)

Agree with needing a shot of the a$$es a$$.  
 (LOL - I amuse myself.)


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 20, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Agree with needing a shot of the a$$es a$$.
> (LOL - I amuse myself.)



You amused me too


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 20, 2019)

Donkey.


----------



## TheSwindler (Aug 21, 2019)

As requested


----------



## Baymule (Aug 22, 2019)

Mule! Horse tail is a mule. Tail like a cow is a donkey, as already said.


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 22, 2019)

Have to agree, mule , horse tail....


----------

